

Mimir (YC S15) speeds up feedback with automated grading for professors - prahv
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/27/y-combinator-backed-mimir-speeds-up-feedback-with-automated-grading-for-professors/

======
CSDude
I have built the almost same system ~1.5 years ago
[http://pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr](http://pags.cs.bilkent.edu.tr) but It did not
get any traction :/ Here is a screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/U3pjIJA.png](http://i.imgur.com/U3pjIJA.png) and even
featured on Docker blog [https://blog.docker.com/2014/04/docker-in-education-
intervie...](https://blog.docker.com/2014/04/docker-in-education-interview/)

But nevertheless, happy to see some competition on the road :) Good luck.

~~~
prahv
Thanks CSDude!

------
prahv
Hey everyone my name is Prah and I'm one of the founders of Mimir. There is a
huge demand for good engineers so we built Mimir to solve the problem at the
source. Our platform automates most the bureaucratic work involved in teaching
a CS course and allows instructors to focus on their students.

If anyone has any questions, I would be happy to answer them.

~~~
kinsman
Hi Prah, I had a question. How are the questions graded? Are they essentially
uniting tests?

~~~
prahv
Yeap, we have different types of test like I/O, Unit, Swing ect... and
instructors pick the type they want and fill out a few fields.

~~~
kinsman
Are the tests auto-generated? Or must the individuals create them manually?

------
meIias
Professors don't even grade assignments in my experience.

It's the Graduate students.

------
rgawdzik
The University of Waterloo uses Marmoset, and it works well:
[http://marmoset.cs.umd.edu/index.shtml](http://marmoset.cs.umd.edu/index.shtml)

~~~
prahv
Hey rgawdzik, we are actually engaged with University of Maryland and are in
early talks to do some trials there. Marmoset is a great tool but we have some
additional layers of analytics that set us apart. Also Marmoset is self-hosted
which some instructors find annoying to maintain.

------
moschlar
I can not understand how a university could commit itself to rely on such
external (proprietary) tools... This kind of vendor-lock-in within the
teaching process would bug me both as a teacher and as a student. I built
something similar
([https://github.com/moschlar/SAUCE](https://github.com/moschlar/SAUCE)),
which is open source.

~~~
prahv
Hey moschlar, if it makes a difference we work with individual instructors
rather than the school as a whole and are a kind of pay as you go model rather
than long terms contracts.

